
Show HN: First platform with stock and crypto trading in the same account - tgoldenberg
https://www.commandiv.com
======
tgoldenberg
After months of hard work, Commandiv is proud to announce that we’re the first
platform to trade both stock and cryptocurrencies in the same account.

With the growing interest in crypto over the past year, we’ve integrated with
Coinbase so users can now manage their Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Ethereum, as
well as utilize our personalized trade recommendations for stock. No matter
what your target is, our platform enables you with the tools to reach that
goal.

Sign up for a free account today at
[https://www.commandiv.com](https://www.commandiv.com)

------
francesca
Cool. How will you be powering the trade recommedations for Cryptos?

~~~
john_zettler
We let you set a target portfolio with your targeted allocations. Then...when
some assets outperform others, we push you the buys/sells needed to get back
into alignment with your target!

------
GothamSenator
Awesome! Looking forward to putting the trading features to use!

